# GT Gutterball  woher?



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Nach anstrengender Suche habe ich mich kürzlich auf den ersten Blick in das neue GT Gutterball verknallt. Der Händler meines Vertrauens schockte mich jedoch nun mit der Nachricht, dass GT dieses Modell nicht nach Deutschland liefern wird. Nun stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, ob es nicht doch eine Möglichkeit gibt, an das edle Teil zu gelangen? Sollte man sich vielleicht an GT selbst wenden oder dem Importeur auf den Schlips treten?


----------



## korat (1. Oktober 2008)

das ist bis auf den vorbau und die üblichen kleinigkeiten wirklich sehr schön! und es hat noch dreifach dingsbums geröhr. wer will schon ein GT, das nicht wie ein GT ausschaut?
du solltest mal bei britischen händlern ausschau halten, am besten wäre natürlich ein rahmenset, denn nur ein selbst aufgebautes ssp ist ein gutes ssp!
viel glück, und wenn du was rauskriegst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Du hast natürlich prinzipiell Recht mit dem Selbstaufbau. Ich mag allerdings mehr fertige Lösungen, die ich dann punktuell verbessern kann. Insofern interessiert mich schon das komplette Rad. 

Warum, denkst du, sollten die britischen Händler besser an das gute Stück herankommen als die deutschen? Ist das tatsächlich Erfolg versprechender? Ich habe mittlerweile eine Mail an GT USA geschrieben und bin gespannt, ob da etwas zurückkommt. Ich würd ja sogar die Transportkosten aus den USA bezahlen ...


----------



## kingmoe (3. Oktober 2008)

Gewürzwiesel schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich prinzipiell Recht mit dem Selbstaufbau. Ich mag allerdings mehr fertige Lösungen, die ich dann punktuell verbessern kann. Insofern interessiert mich schon das komplette Rad.



Aber vorher hier lesen - und am Ende doch alles einmal selbst auseinander- und zusammenschrauben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360406



Gewürzwiesel schrieb:


> Warum, denkst du, sollten die britischen Händler besser an das gute Stück herankommen als die deutschen? Ist das tatsächlich Erfolg versprechender?



Weil die Insel nicht ganz so kurz gehalten wird, was die Modellauswahl angeht. Da gibt es auch innerhalb Europas grooooße Unterschiede. Wobei es in D ja jährlich besser wird!



Gewürzwiesel schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile eine Mail an GT USA geschrieben und bin gespannt, ob da etwas zurückkommt. Ich würd ja sogar die Transportkosten aus den USA bezahlen ...



Transport + Zoll + Einfuhrumsatzsteuer - viel Spaß! Da kommt bei 800,- US$ schon was zusammen.

Dann lieber UK - falls du es dort findest.

Schön fette Ausfaller hat es ja!





Oder du kaufst dir in UK billig das schwarze Peace 26" MTB und schraubst einen 28"-Disc-LRS rein...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (4. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Weil die Insel nicht ganz so kurz gehalten wird, was die Modellauswahl angeht. Da gibt es auch innerhalb Europas grooooße Unterschiede. Wobei es in D ja jährlich besser wird!


Ich muss schon wieder doof fragen, aber gibt es da empfehlenswerte Händler[übersichten], bei denen man mal nachschauen kann?



kingmoe schrieb:


> Transport + Zoll + Einfuhrumsatzsteuer - viel Spaß! Da kommt bei 800,- US$ schon was zusammen.


Ist wohl doch ein gewichtiges Argument gegen US-Import.



kingmoe schrieb:


> Oder du kaufst dir in UK billig das schwarze Peace 26" MTB und schraubst einen 28"-Disc-LRS rein...


Ja, mit dem hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt. Aber auch hier habe ich keinen Händler gefunden, der das anbietet.


----------



## kingmoe (4. Oktober 2008)

Gewürzwiesel schrieb:


> Ich muss schon wieder doof fragen, aber gibt es da empfehlenswerte Händler[übersichten], bei denen man mal nachschauen kann?



Es gibt keine GT-Liste oder so, aber man findet GT-Dealer in UK eigentlich über google. Aber: Ich habe auch mal gesucht und auf den bekannten Seiten nichts gefunden. Das Gutterball scheint zurzeit noch eine "US-only-Sache" zu sein 



Gewürzwiesel schrieb:


> Ja, mit dem hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt. Aber auch hier habe ich keinen Händler gefunden, der das anbietet.



Das gibt es jetzt im Sonderangebot bei Winstanleys - aber Vorsicht, der Versand ist deutlich teurer, als auf der Website angegeben. Vorher anfragen, dann gibt es die korrekten Versandkosten nach good old Germany ;-)

Ach ja, der Rahmen wiegt mit Exzenter 3kg...
Aber es ist schön anzusehen:






http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/13374/GT_Peace_Bike_2008


----------



## alf2 (5. Oktober 2008)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre Tschechien, die haben meist alle Modelle. Du must halt jemanden finden der der Sprache mächtig ist. Hier der Link zum tschechischen Importeur.

http://www.bikecentrum.cz/

Ps.: ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass die Importeure von GT kurz gehalten werden, sondern dass sie selbst entscheiden, was sie führen wollen. Ob sie dabei immer ein glückliches Händchen haben, sei einmal dahingestellt. (Ich habe auch schon importiert).


----------



## kingmoe (6. Oktober 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ps.: ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass die Importeure von GT kurz gehalten werden, sondern dass sie selbst entscheiden, was sie führen wollen. Ob sie dabei immer ein glückliches Händchen haben, sei einmal dahingestellt. (Ich habe auch schon importiert).



Ich wollte es nicht so sagen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

Wie mir ein freundlicher Schweizer Forenteilnehmer versicherte, gibt es das gute Stück wohl auch im Nachbarland  allerdings erst ab Januar 2009. Naja, vielleicht warte ich noch bis zum kommenden Jahr. Es sei denn, jemand hat tatsächlich noch eine bessere Idee. Bei den Briten und den Tschechen habe ich das Gutterball nämlich auch [noch] nicht gesehen.

Vielleicht wäre eine Hoffnung aber noch, bei den deutschen Importeuren nachzuhaken und vielleicht auf offene Ohren zu stoßen? Was meint ihr?


----------



## kingmoe (7. Oktober 2008)

Gewürzwiesel schrieb:


> Wie mir ein freundlicher *Schweizer *Forenteilnehmer versicherte, gibt es das gute Stück wohl auch im Nachbarland  allerdings erst ab Januar 2009. Naja, vielleicht warte ich noch bis zum kommenden Jahr.



Evtl. billigere Versandkosten, ansonsten s.o.: Transport + Zoll + Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Die Eidgenossem haben das mit dem vereinten Wirtschafts-Europa ja noch nicht so 100% auf die Kette bekommen.

Aber hier gibt es ja auch eine GT-Swiss-Connection, da wäre sicher ein kostengünstiger Transport drin


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Oktober 2008)

Ein Nachtrag zur Sache noch: ein freundlicher GT-Mitarbeiter aus den USA hat mir nun geantwortet. Tatsächlich liegt das Ganze in der vollen Verantwortung des deutschen Importeurs. Dem Hersteller sind da offenbar die Hände gebunden. Des weiteren meint der Kollege noch folgendes:


> I wish I could just send you one in the mail (actually, I wish I could send me one in the mail) but unfortunately, there's not a lot we can do on this side of things.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

